
On Joining Microsoft Edge and Moving to Seattle - nolanl
https://nolanlawson.com/2016/06/09/on-joining-microsoft-edge-and-moving-to-seattle/
======
anonymous__
Oh, the person writing this blog post hasn't actually STARTED yet.

He sounds very bright-eyed and bushy-tailed optimistic eager to improve their
software. "I'm going to make Edge as good as Chrome/Firefox!"

The people who join Microsoft going in with THAT kind of attitude are the ones
whose souls are crushed the most by its oppressive culture.

~~~
nolanl
Yay, thanks for your comment! :) I look forward to proving you wrong. _wags
bushy tail, bats bright eyes_

